# Worn Tires



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I just took my car into NTB to have the tires rotated and balanced. Oddly enough my front tires has near perfect tread while my rear tires were rated at 3,4,3 on both. I have always maintaned the correct inflation on all of my tires. Sorry if this is a juvenile question. Any ideas?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*shitty tires??*

have you lowered your car or do you do a lot of hard cornering?

these are two cases where you might have undue stress on the rear wheels.

A REALLY, REALLY huge tool box or speaker box may also cause that especially if the wear is worse on the inside of the tires.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

The wear is fairly even thoughout the tire. A little better in the middle. I do not carry anything too heavy in my trunk other than the occasional dead body. Don't really corner that hard all that often.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

I would think that hard cornering would wear the front tires faster, since all the weight is on them. When I rotated my tires a few months back, I noticed that the rear tires had much more tread left than the fronts.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you physically inspect the rears after they told you that?
Might just have been a case of the tire shop playing on your
vunerablilities...trying to sell you some new tires.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Did you physically inspect the rears after they told you that?
> Might just have been a case of the tire shop playing on your
> vunerablilities...trying to sell you some new tires. *


Yeah I did actually, I am always cautious of that, besides I HAVE NO VUNERABILITIES!!! The rear tyres really did look worn. I always wanted to spell tires like tyres for some reason.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

get new tires. something decent


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *get new tires. something decent *


Unfortunatly thats what I am going to have to do. I just to avoid it from happening again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with Blizacks (sp) for snow tires on the Alty- I had them on my Grand Am and loved them- they are soft though so with all my driving only got 2 seasons on them... It snows a lot here


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had some experience with some Bizatches, but that's another story...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Does anyone have any experience with Blizacks (sp) for snow tires on the Alty- I had them on my Grand Am and loved them- they are soft though so with all my driving only got 2 seasons on them... It snows a lot here  *


I had Blizacks on a turbo Volvo and got 2 seasons out of them..
Tire Rack has a good deal on them right now Jen......

Right now I am running Cooper Wintermasters. They are T rated and an aggressive tread. They don`t cost as much as Michelins (S rating). They work fine. I`m saving the bucks for Real Good Summers because that is when I drive more long distances.


----------

